# Arnott coils and lowering !!



## skuncan67 (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm going to be swapping out my 00 allroad's air suspension for a coil spring set-up from Arnott (which sits at level 2)

I wanted to find out if anyone has tried to use stock RS6 springs (or another spring) on the Arnott conversion to lower the ride height?

thanks
D


----------



## Incrementalg (Oct 14, 2008)

Go to the allroad forum on quattroworld. If anyone has tried, it's one of those guys. Super active group over there with lots of good input.


----------

